# سؤال للعابرين فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير علي احلي اعضاء فيك يا منتدي الكنيسه

طبعا كلنا عارفين الظروف 
وما يحدث في اغلب البلاد العربيه الان من احداث
واضطهادات في صعود دائم للمسيحين والعابرين

وخصوصا حد الرده في الاسلام

وان العابرين لازم حياتهم وايمانهم الان يكون في الخفاء
لحمايتهم وحفاظا علي حياتهم من اقرب الناس اليهم ... الخ

وان يجب ان تتجوز الفتاه او الشاب من شخص ( مسلم /ه )
بما انهم في اعتبار اهلهم والمجتمع ( مسلم / ه )

فاحب أعرف رأي اخواتي العابرين والعابرات

اولا : للفتاه 

اذا تقدم اليكي شخص وعلمتي انه عابر ولكنه سبق له الجواز ولديه اطفال 
فهل توافقي عليه ؟ وما هو السن المحدد له ؟

وهل هذا اختيار جيد كي تعيشي في حريه وتمارسي حقوقك الدينه في بيتك دون قيود ؟



ونفس السؤال للشباب والرجال ؟

هل تواقق علي الارتباط من امرأة لديها اطفال وما السن المحدد ؟


جايز الموضوع يكون غريب شويه او رخم قوي في فكرته

بس هو سؤال وجه في بالي

منتظره المشاركه
​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (21 فبراير 2012)

اذا حبيتها كل شي جايز بس بستبعد الموضوع كتير... على كل فكرة الزواج شايلها كلها من راسي بالوقت الحالي ومش عم فكر بالموضوع


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اولا : للفتاه ​
> اذا تقدم اليكي شخص وعلمتي انه عابر ولكنه سبق له الجواز ولديه اطفال
> فهل توافقي عليه ؟ وما هو السن المحدد له ؟​


 *لو متاكدة انو مسيحي فاطفاله عمرهم ما هيكونو مشكلة *



> وهل هذا اختيار جيد كي تعيشي في حريه وتمارسي حقوقك الدينه في بيتك دون قيود ؟​


*الاختيار الجيد الوحيد هو الهجرة *


----------



## حسين دوكي (21 فبراير 2012)

> مساء الخير علي احلي اعضاء فيك يا منتدي الكنيسه​
> 
> طبعا كلنا عارفين الظروف
> وما يحدث في اغلب البلاد العربيه الان من احداث
> ...


*تمام انا في السر تماما و لم اعتمد بعد و اديها ماشية و بالذات في مصر السلفيين كتروا و طول ما انا ماشي في الشارع شايف دقون و نقاب بركب اي مواصلة دقون و نقاب انا مش معترض علي الزي انا معترض علي الفكر.*

*الباقي مش تبعي انا مش فتاة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (21 فبراير 2012)

​


> ونفس السؤال للشباب والرجال ؟​
> هل تواقق علي الارتباط من امرأة لديها اطفال وما السن المحدد ؟​
> 
> ​


​*بالرغم من اني لسا عيل  لكن طبعا مفيش مشكلة معايا المراة مش اداة للجنس (من وجهة نظري) او مصدر للافادة و عدم الازعاج فانا موافق عادي*
​​​​

> جايز الموضوع يكون غريب شويه او رخم قوي في فكرته





> بس هو سؤال وجه في بالي​
> منتظره المشاركه​



​​ 

 *هههههههههههههههههههه مش رخم لي خالص انا عمري 15 سنة احم احم فعادي يعني:t33:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2012)

*متابع ...............*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
:::::::::::::::::::


> مساء الخير علي احلي اعضاء فيك يا منتدي الكنيسه


مساء الخير اختي الغاليه
"+nevena+"
:::::::::::::::::
اسمحي لي ان اتحدث بأستفاضه
احاول ان امنع نفسي من  كثرة الكلام
لكن 
لا استطيع الرد بأيجاز 
فعذرا 
::::::::::::::::::


> طبعا كلنا عارفين الظروف
> وما يحدث في اغلب البلاد العربيه الان من احداث
> واضطهادات في صعود دائم للمسيحين والعابرين
> 
> ...


وهذا ما اراه بأم عيني من اضهاد لاخوتي فى البلده 
وهم مسيحيين 
ما بالكم اذا علموا اني كفرت بالنسبة لهم
لن يترددوا فى أن يفرغوا كل ما تحتويه اسلحتهم
من طلقات فى صدري
وهذا ما يجعلني مؤمنا فى الخفاء
وما يجعلني لا اجد سبيلا لمعموديتي الي الان
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> هل تواقق علي الارتباط من امرأة لديها اطفال  ؟


أنا اكبر اخوتي
وقد وصلت لسن الزواج في عائلتي
فهم يزوجون شبابهم عند عمر معين
وهذا سبب مشاكلي معهم
فهم يريدون ان يزوجوني
ولكني تحججت بدراستي
وعملي
واخذت فى الرسوب عاما بعد اخر 
حتي لا انهي تعليمي 
وتكون انتهت مدة الصلاحيه لحجتي 
الكاذبه 
التي اصبحت سببا فى عدم اكمال دراستي
نظرا لرسوبي اكثر من مره
وحتي لا اتزوج فتاه 
ليست من ديني
:::::::::::::::::::::
لا اجد في ذلك ما يمنع ولكن هذا فى حالة ان كان اطفالها 
يتقبلون هذا الشخص ولا يشعرون بأنه غريب عنهم
وهذا يعود الي مدي تقبله هو لهم والي طريقة تعامله معهم
فأن كان سيعاملهم كأطفاله اعتقد انهم
 سيحبونه وسيتكيفون علي العيش معه


> وما السن المحدد ؟


ليس هناك سن محدد ولكني 
افضل ان يكونا متقاربين فى السن
فتقارب السن له عامل فى فهم بعضهم لبعض
::::::::::::::::::
ولكن نسيتي شيء مهم اختي العزيزه
لن يكون هذا طالما ان هذا العابر او العابره
يعيش وسط اهله
فربما يكون سؤالك موجها للعابرين الذين استطاعوا
اتخاذ مكان امن لهم 
:::::::::::::::::
اما نحن الذين مازلنا مقيدين 
فيكفينا ان نشارك برأينا 
فى موضوعك 
لان هذا لن يحدث فى الوقت الحالي
::::::::::::::::::


> جايز الموضوع يكون غريب شويه او رخم قوي في فكرته
> 
> بس هو سؤال وجه في بالي
> 
> منتظره المشاركه


وهل يكون غريب ان تهتم اخت لأمر اخوتها
وتحاول ان تشاركهم افكارهم (انها لفته جميله)
ان كان (رخم فى فكرته) فما اجمل تلك (الرخامه)
وها نحن اجبنا علي سؤالك اختي الغاليه
تحياتي الخالصه لكي اختي الغاليه 
ولـ(اسئلتك الرخمه كما تظنينها انتي فقط)
::::::::::::::::
تحياتي
اخوكم 
++بداية العمر++
::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2012)

هذه لمست اهم مشكلة تواجه العابرين نحن لا نستطيع ان نذهب الى الكنيسة و ان نقتنى الكتاب المقدس ولا الصليب ولا نعرف ان نصوم او نحتفل بالاعياد وكمان نشارك المسلمين غصب عنا فى عبادتهم واعظم حل هو زواج العابر بعابرة لانهم امام الناس مسلمين وامام الرب مسيحين وسوف يقومون بكل العبادات المسيحية اتمنى ان اجد زوجة عابره قريبة من سنى وليس الهدف الاول ابدا الزواج ولكن ان اكون مسيحى بجد انا تعبان جدا بسبب هذه المشكلة المعقدة اتمنى من الرب ان يتدخل بقدرته


----------



## The light of JC (22 فبراير 2012)

> هل تواقق علي الارتباط من امرأة لديها اطفال وما السن المحدد ؟


 
*انا عبرت , و صديقي عبرت واشكر الرب ,سنتزوج على الطريقة الاسلامية و بعد ذلك نعيش كمسيحيين عاديين و نستقل عن بلدتنا و اهلنا و اقاربناو نعيش في المدينة المقدسة و نخدم الرب يسوع المسيح ..*

*شكراً لكي اختي نيفينا الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 فبراير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة الرب , يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا 
أشكرك أختي المباركة نيفينا على السؤال المهم ...
بالنسبة لي المهم الحب , انا أعرف ان البعض يعتبر وجهة النظر هذة رومانسيّة زيادة لكن الحب فعلا أهم شئ و كذلك التفاهم , ليس معنى هذا ان الحب يجب ان يكون كما في المسلسلات لكنه حب واقعي بين أمرأة و رجل ناضجين .لا مانع لدي أبدا من الزواج من امرأة لديها أولاد لأنني بمحبتي لها سأحب أولادها أيضا و اما السن ايضا لا مشكلة لكن ربما عندما تكون هي أكبر مني سنّا مثلا ب 15 سنة هذا قد يكون كثيرا لكن أذا كانت أكبر مثلا ب 5 سنوات لا مانع لدي , المهم ايمانها حقيقي بالرب يسوع و حبها لي كبير و تفهمني و أفهمها ...

شكرا للموضوع مرة أخرى 
سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> اذا حبيتها كل شي جايز بس بستبعد الموضوع كتير... على كل فكرة الزواج شايلها كلها من راسي بالوقت الحالي ومش عم فكر بالموضوع




اكيد طبعا ما بيقولوا الحب بيصنع المعجزات

انا كان هدفي من السؤال بس
اعرف هل ان زوج العابره والعابر يفيد كلا منهم في حياته وبالاخص الروحيه ؟

خصوصا انه هايكون نوعا ما فيها حريه للتعبير عن ايمانه امام شخص يثق فيه دون خوف 
بقراء الانجيل والصلاه ومشاهدته ما يريد من برامج وافلام دينيه .... الخ 



منتظره ردك اخي


واشكرك علي مرورك


----------



## عبير الورد (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اختنا الحبيبة على الموضوع المهم والحساس

بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
نظراً للظروف اعتقد رح اوافق
لان اولاده بالنهاية مش لعبة وعايزين اهتمام والمفروض اكون قد المسؤولية
وايضا نظراً للظروف ممكن يكون سنه اربعين كأقصى حد
وبصراحة الحل الامثل هو الهجرة بس ياحسرة مافي مجال للهجرة لان عندنا لازم موافقة ولي الامر على سفري


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو متاكدة انو مسيحي فاطفاله عمرهم ما هيكونو مشكلة *
> 
> 
> *الاختيار الجيد الوحيد هو الهجرة *




ميرسي يا جيجي لمشاركتك

اكيد الهجره هاتكون احسن بكتير
علي الاقل هايكون فيها اعلان عن الايمان دون خوف وقيود

بس اوقات كتير فرصه الهجره مش بتكون متاحه لاي طرف نظرا لظروف ما


وربنا يعمل الخير لكل اولاده


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2012)

متابع ولى تعليق  لاحقا


----------



## Toni_Thaer (22 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اكيد طبعا ما بيقولوا الحب بيصنع المعجزات
> 
> انا كان هدفي من السؤال بس
> اعرف هل ان زوج العابره والعابر يفيد كلا منهم في حياته وبالاخص الروحيه ؟
> ...



اهلين اختي 

بالنسبه الي انا عايش حياتي كمسيحي طبيعي

انا تعمدت من 6 اشهر وكل الناس هون بتعرف اني مسيحي وحتى كل اهلي ما عدا امي وابي بعرفو فالقصه عندي موقفه بس على اعتراف الدوله فيي كمسيحي ومنتامل خير اذا التغت الماده الثالثه من الدستور السوري بعد الاستفتاء 
وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> ​*تمام انا في السر تماما و لم اعتمد بعد و اديها ماشية و بالذات في مصر السلفيين كتروا و طول ما انا ماشي في الشارع شايف دقون و نقاب بركب اي مواصلة دقون و نقاب انا مش معترض علي الزي انا معترض علي الفكر.*
> 
> *الباقي مش تبعي انا مش فتاة هههههههههههه*​





حسين دوكي قال:


> *بالرغم من اني لسا عيل  لكن طبعا مفيش مشكلة معايا المراة مش اداة للجنس (من وجهة نظري) او مصدر للافادة و عدم الازعاج فانا موافق عادي*
> ​
> ​
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه مش رخم لي خالص انا عمري 15 سنة احم احم فعادي يعني:t33:*




ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي حسين انك شاركت معانا

وبعتذر خالص مش اخدت بالي من سنك وانا ببعت الموضوع

ميرسي كتير يسوع يباركك
ويدبر الامور للاحسن


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ...............*




كل الشكر استاذي الغالي 

علي المتابعه

يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> :::::::::::::::::::
> 
> مساء الخير اختي الغاليه
> ...



بالطبع اتفهم حال العابرين خصوصا في مصر والدول العربيه واتفهم مدي المعاناه التي يوجهه كلا الطرفين في حياتهم وبالاخص فكره الزواج

وبشكرك جدا يا بدايه العمر علي رايك المستفيض

ولكني اقصد بان لك مطلق الحريه بعد الجواز في بيتك
ان تمارس حياتك الروحيه دون قيد
فانت تثق ان رفيق عمرك مثلك 

وربنا معاك يدبر امورك اخي الغالي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام الرب
بصراحة أنا الزواج آخر همي يعني ما في إذا تقدم و إذا صار و إذا مدري شو
أنا بإذن الرب بدي عيش لحالي و مارس شعائر المسيحية بعيدا تماما عن أي جو اسلامي حتى لو كانت حياتي التمن ... آخر همي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 فبراير 2012)

يعني بقصد أنو الهجرة أفضل حل ليعيش العابر حياة مسيحية هادئة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 فبراير 2012)

> * اذا تقدم اليكي شخص وعلمتي انه عابر ولكنه سبق له الجواز ولديه اطفال *
> * فهل توافقي عليه ؟ وما هو السن المحدد له ؟*
> 
> * وهل هذا اختيار جيد كي تعيشي في حريه وتمارسي حقوقك الدينه في بيتك دون قيود ؟*




*سبق له الجواز افيش مانع بس لو له اولاد هيربطوه بمراته القديمه و هيبقوا سبب للابلاغ علينا لانهم هيرحوا يقولوا لامهم عن حياتنا الدينيه*

*لو امهم ميته هاخدهم امسحهم البلاط و اربيهم من جديد*

*الشرط ان امهم ما تكونش علي وش الارض او ممكن مطلق بدون اطفال*

*اما عن سنه لازم ما يكونش اكبر من تمن سنين يعني لو انا تلاتين بالكتير يبقي هو 38 و افتكر دي مش صعبه خالص يعني ...بس الي انا طالباه انه ما يكونش قد والدي...و ياريتما يكونش ابن اهله اوي احسن يرجع للاسلام تاني و يطين عيشه اهلي*

*شروطي ليست تعجيزيه و عقلانيه جدا في الزوج و حتي لو عندي 40 هفضل متمسكه بيها لانها شروط عاقله لضمان نجاح حياه مبنيه علي الصخر*

*سلام يا قمر و ميرسي اوي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 فبراير 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> يعني بقصد أنو الهجرة أفضل حل ليعيش العابر حياة مسيحية هادئة



*صح و مسيرها تيجي و هتيجي من جد وجد و من زرع حصد...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *صح و مسيرها تيجي و هتيجي من جد وجد و من زرع حصد...*​



*أعتقد أن الرب يريد بقاء العابرين فى أوطانهم .... ليصنع شعبا جديد يقدسه تقديسا حقيقياً ..... مجرد أعتقاد*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أن الرب يريد بقاء العابرين فى أوطانهم .... ليصنع شعبا جديد يقدسه تقديسا حقيقياً ..... مجرد أعتقاد*


*للاسف دا اسميه*

*خيال علمي...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *للاسف دا اسميه*
> 
> *خيال علمي...*​



*لا .... ليس خيال علمى ..... بل استناج من خلال تاريخ البشر مع الرب ... فانها عندما تفسد فالرب يجددها بنبتة جديدة ... نبتة تعرفه معرفة يقينية .... نبتة تعطى ثمار تليق بالثمن المدفوع فيها ... ولسمو الهدف الذى خُلقت من أجله *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

*أفتحى مكتب ( هجرة ) يانيفين ...تكسبى دهب ...*
*اية التوبيك اللى مليان كلام عن الهجرة ده ..فكرتونا بالأسلام !!*
*وأية العيال اللى هتروح تبلغ عن أبوها دى ؟!!..*
*يعنى هنقضيها فى الأقسام والا فى مديريات الأمن ؟؟*
*وعيال أمهم ميتة ( أيتام يعنى ) هيتمسح بيهم الأرض *
*والا هيمسحوها مش عارف (؟؟!!!) هههههههههه*
*فكرتنى بسندريللا ...*
*والولية اللى ما تكونش على وش الأرض دى ؟؟*
*هههههههه*
*طيب لو كانوا أتنين أعمل فيهم أية دول ؟!*
*ينفع واحد فوق الأرض والتانية تحتها ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذه لمست اهم مشكلة تواجه العابرين نحن لا نستطيع ان نذهب الى الكنيسة و ان نقتنى الكتاب المقدس ولا الصليب ولا نعرف ان نصوم او نحتفل بالاعياد وكمان نشارك المسلمين غصب عنا فى عبادتهم واعظم حل هو زواج العابر بعابرة لانهم امام الناس مسلمين وامام الرب مسيحين وسوف يقومون بكل العبادات المسيحية اتمنى ان اجد زوجة عابره قريبة من سنى وليس الهدف الاول ابدا الزواج ولكن ان اكون مسيحى بجد انا تعبان جدا بسبب هذه المشكلة المعقدة اتمنى من الرب ان يتدخل بقدرته




نعلم كم المشاكل الاساسيه التي تواجهكم
لهذا وضعت جزء منهما وليكن سبب لتخفيف الحمل نوعا ما
فهي ستكون معينا نظيرا لك مدي الحياة وكذلك انت لها ايضا

وكلامك المظلل بالون الاحمر
هذا ما قصدته من موضوعي
فعندما تبدا حياتك مع احد مثلك 
اعتقد الامر هايكون نوعا ما هين عليكم
وباستطاعتكم ان تصلوا وتقرا الانجيل سوايا وتمارس جزء من حياتك التي قبلتها دون قيد عليك او خوف من الطرف الاخر

ربنا يدبر امورك ويرسل لك من تسندك في مشوار حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *انا عبرت , و صديقي عبرت واشكر الرب ,سنتزوج على الطريقة الاسلامية و بعد ذلك نعيش كمسيحيين عاديين و نستقل عن بلدتنا و اهلنا و اقاربناو نعيش في المدينة المقدسة و نخدم الرب يسوع المسيح ..*
> 
> *شكراً لكي اختي نيفينا الرب يبارك حياتك *



خبر حلو جداااااااااااااا
مبروك عليكم الخلاص وربنا يبارك حياتكم الجديده
ويبارك بيتكم وخدمتكم
امين
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سلام و نعمة الرب , يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا
> أشكرك أختي المباركة نيفينا على السؤال المهم ...
> بالنسبة لي المهم الحب , انا أعرف ان البعض يعتبر وجهة النظر هذة رومانسيّة زيادة لكن الحب فعلا أهم شئ و كذلك التفاهم , ليس معنى هذا ان الحب يجب ان يكون كما في المسلسلات لكنه حب واقعي بين أمرأة و رجل ناضجين .لا مانع لدي أبدا من الزواج من امرأة لديها أولاد لأنني بمحبتي لها سأحب أولادها أيضا و اما السن ايضا لا مشكلة لكن ربما عندما تكون هي أكبر مني سنّا مثلا ب 15 سنة هذا قد يكون كثيرا لكن أذا كانت أكبر مثلا ب 5 سنوات لا مانع لدي , المهم ايمانها حقيقي بالرب يسوع و حبها لي كبير و تفهمني و أفهمها ...
> 
> ...




بالطبع الاساس هو الايمان الحقيقي لانكم به ستكون حياتكم مسيحيه في منزلكم الخاص المخفي عن عين البشر

حقا ما قتله رومان فالحب والتفاهم اسس بدايه اي حياة بين طرفين
بالحب الحقيقي تستطيع التغلب علي كل مصاعب الحياة مهما كانت قويه

وما ظللته هذا ما اقصده 
فمن خلال محبتك ستح بكل ماهي تحبه حتي اولادها
مهما كانت مراحل عمرهم

وبالطبع لا احبذ ان تكون المراة اكبر من الرجل مهما كان

فكلما كان سن الرجل اكبر  ما بين 5 فيما فوق 
كان احتوائه لها اكبر وسعه صدره لما يحدث بينهم من مشاكل ومناقشات اوسع

ولكنها حريه طبعا وتفاهم بين الطرفين


اشكرك رومان علي تفهم ومشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> شكرا اختنا الحبيبة على الموضوع المهم والحساس
> 
> بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
> نظراً للظروف اعتقد رح اوافق
> ...




كويس ان المبدا موجود وان الاولاد مش عائق امام من شاركوا في الرد

وبالطبع الحياة تحتاج لمن يتحمل المسئوليه



بصي في اغلب الظروف الهجره حلا مؤقت مش اساسي
لكن احساسها نوعا ما بيكون صعب
ازاي مثلا تتغربي عن اهلك وبلدك وحياتك وتكوني وحيده في مجتمع غريب عنك في كل شئ من عادات وتقاليد

حتي لو اجبرتي علي الحياة طوال العمر مسلمه ومتجوزه من مسلم غير عابر

فثقي ان 
الهنا مش محتاج الا للقلب 

ربنا يوفقكم جمعيا ويدبر الاحسن والصالح لاولاده


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متابع ولى تعليق  لاحقا




منور يا جرجس

ميرسي علي المتابعه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*



بصي في اغلب الظروف الهجره حلا مؤقت مش اساسي
لكن احساسها نوعا ما بيكون صعب
ازاي مثلا تتغربي عن اهلك وبلدك وحياتك وتكوني وحيده في مجتمع غريب عنك في كل شئ من عادات وتقاليد

أنقر للتوسيع...


مسموحلي أعلّق و لا لا ؟؟؟
الهجرة شئ اساسي لكل عابر حسب أعتقادي 
لأن العيش بمجتمع عربي متخلف يكون متعبا و مرهقا جدا للعابر 
و ماذا لو كشفو مسألة عبورة و طبقو علية شريعة الاسلام الحيوانية المتخلفه الدموية ؟؟؟
للأسف الحياه في مجتمع عربي اسلامي تعتبر ضربا من المستحيل لمعظم العابرين 

أرجو تقبُل وجهة نظري *


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> اهلين اختي
> 
> بالنسبه الي انا عايش حياتي كمسيحي طبيعي
> 
> ...



خبر حلو اخي الغالي انك تحيا بحريه الان

بكدا الموضوع مش فيه اي عائق غير الاوراق الرسميه

نصلي لرب المجد يسوع المسيح
ان يدبر لك الحال وتكون كل الامور للصالح


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2012)

الهجرة بالنسبة لى شىء مستحيل اتمنى ان اجد من تناسبنى كى نعيش حياة مسيحية خالصة لانى محروم من نعم مسيحية كثيرة جدا اتمنى مساعدتى فى ذلك من اجل حبى العظيم وايمانى بيسوع المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> سلام الرب
> بصراحة أنا الزواج آخر همي يعني ما في إذا تقدم و إذا صار و إذا مدري شو
> أنا بإذن الرب بدي عيش لحالي و مارس شعائر المسيحية بعيدا تماما عن أي جو اسلامي حتى لو كانت حياتي التمن ... آخر همي





Violet Fragrance قال:


> يعني بقصد أنو الهجرة أفضل حل ليعيش العابر حياة مسيحية هادئة




اعلم ان الهجره في ظل تلك الظروف الحاليه
وخصوصا شريعه الرده في الاسلام
هي حلم كل عابر وهدف اساسي له في الحياة بعد عبوره
للتخلص من تلم القيود في مجتمع متخلف لا يؤمن بحريه الانسان وعقائده


ولكن اذا ما كنت الهجره متاحه للعابر تحت اي ظرف ما

ماذا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل يعتمد كل تفكيره علي الهجره فقط ؟

وتتوقف الحياة علي هذا الحلم لعله يتحقق

ام انه يبدأ في مواكبه الظروف والحياة فيها 
بما هو متاح لديه

هذا هو هدفي بانه يوجد حل اخر 
ولو كان ضعيف او مرفوض لي البعض مؤقتا
ولكنه ايضا لم يضر
بان يتجوز العابر والعابره
ويكملا حياتهم في الايمان سوايا
وربما بزواجهم تتاح لهم فرصه الهجره


اشكرك كثيرا علي مشاركتك
وربنا يختارلك الصالح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الهجرة شئ اساسي لكل عابر حسب أعتقادي *
> *أرجو تقبُل وجهة نظري*







 
*تقبل انت وجهة نظرى يعنى ....ههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سبق له الجواز افيش مانع بس لو له اولاد هيربطوه بمراته القديمه و هيبقوا سبب للابلاغ علينا لانهم هيرحوا يقولوا لامهم عن حياتنا الدينيه*
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني ايه هايبلغوا عنكم يا تروث
> ...



من حقك طبعا انك تختاري شريك حياتك بالمواصفات التي تريدها

منتظره الاول توضيحك لمشاركتك
هل هي من باب المزح او انك تقصدي كل حرف فيها

ولكن لو كان هذا هو الاسلوب الذي سوف تتبعه معه ومع اولاده اذا كان له  
او اسرته السابقه

فاعتقد ان حياتك عمرها ما هتكون مبينه علي صخره الحياة المسيحيه المقدسه والسعاده

الحياه مش بتتاخد كدا خالص
المحبه اساس الحياة السعيده


ربنا يبعتلك الانسان المناسب


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أن الرب يريد بقاء العابرين فى أوطانهم .... ليصنع شعبا جديد يقدسه تقديسا حقيقياً ..... مجرد أعتقاد*



انا أيضا أؤيد اعتقاد حضرتك
فيد الرب تعمل في الجميع بشكل ملحوظ للاغلبيه
وعدد العابرين يتزايد يوما تلو الاخر


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفتحى مكتب ( هجرة ) يانيفين ...تكسبى دهب ...*
> *اية التوبيك اللى مليان كلام عن الهجرة ده ..فكرتونا بالأسلام !!
> 
> فكره والنبي وهافتح مكتب تزويج كمان
> ...



اممممممممممممممممممم
ممكن تبعهم وتخلص يا عمنا
ولا اقولك جوزهم بدري بدري
الجواز ستره وراحه بال برده

المهم مش قولتلي موافق تتجوز واحده بعيالها ولا لا وايه السن بالمحدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> مسموحلي أعلّق و لا لا ؟؟؟
> الهجرة شئ اساسي لكل عابر حسب أعتقادي
> ...



الهجره مش حل صدقني هي حل مؤقت للي ظروفه لا تسمح له بالعيش في بلده

ولكن هناك اشخاص بإمكانهم تغير بلده حتي لو كانت لبلد عربيه اخري
فاعتقد المخاطره هتكون قليله هنا

والاهم انك لازم تتأقلم علي الوضع بكل الاحوال في اي مكان

وتكون واثق ان في اي مكان
ربنا اللي بدا معك المشوار اكيد هايسندك وهايكمل معاك
مستحيل هايتخلي عنك

وفي الاول والاخر
ليكن لنا كحسب مشيئه واراة الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ممكن تبعهم وتخلص يا عمنا
> ولا اقولك جوزهم بدري بدري
> الجواز ستره وراحه بال برده


*مين قالك انى باتكلم عن عيالى ؟؟*
*أنا باتكلم عن الجوز اللى كانوا على ذمتى ..(!!)*



> *المهم مش قولتلي موافق تتجوز واحده بعيالها ولا لا وايه السن بالمحدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*عندها عيال تبقى ست "منتجة" ...مافيش مانع طبعاً .. *
*بل بالعكس هى تيجى بالأنتاج بتاعها أحسن ..*
*لوهى المناسبة ليا وهتقدر تسعدنى وتفهمنى وتدلعنى...( سامعة يا مناسبة ؟؟) *
*لية بقى ؟*
*أنا مش مستعد للخلفة تانى ووجع الدماغ والبنت سخنة والواد بيسنن عايزين نوديه للدكتور وهات بامبرز معاك وأنت جاى .. *
*نسيت أقولك على سيريلاك أنزل هاته م العزبى ..*
*أشمعنى العزبى يعنى ؟!!...*
*أنت هتحاورنى ياراجل نص الليل ؟؟*
*وخش نام فى الأوضة التانية الواد دفيان فى حضنى ما تصحيهوش ...*
*نام ياراجل أبنك مسهرنى طول الليل ..*
*عندك العشا جوة هو انا هرضع الواد وألا هعشيك ..؟!!*
*مش جاى من عند أمك ؟!! ماتعشيتش لية قبل ما تيجى ..*
*ألخ ألخ ألخ ..رحنا المشوار ده خلاااااااص وما عنديش أستعداد اروحه تانى ..*
*عايز واحدة تدلعنى بقى ...ولاحظى أن الرجالة محتاجة دلع زيهم زى العيال بالظبط - *
*معاكى راجل فى البيت يعنى :ساعة الجد هتلاقيه راجل - وساعة الدلع هتلاقيه عيل حاجة كدة زى الحلاوة السمسية فى أيدك ...*
*بالنسبة للسن = التلاتينات هو أحلى سن للمرأة وأسمعوها منى *
*مسيحية = صعب جداً ( وإن لم يكن مستحيلاً ) *
*عابرة = أحتمال*
*لا دينية = ممكن*
*مُلحدة = جايز*
*كافرة = عز الطلب *
*أقول قولى هذا وأستغفر الله لى ولكم ...*
*شوفوا لنا مأذون يرحمكم الله ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين قالك انى باتكلم عن عيالى ؟؟*
> *أنا باتكلم عن الجوز اللى كانوا على ذمتى ..(!!)*
> 
> *عندها عيال تبقى ست "منتجة" ...مافيش مانع طبعاً .. *
> ...




يا ساتر يارب 
دا جواز ولا حرب اهليه دي

وهو بعد دا كله لسه عاوز المأذون :thnk0001:

يابني انت عقدتنا من الجواز اصلا :act23:


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اولا : للفتاه ​
> ​
> اذا تقدم اليكي شخص وعلمتي انه عابر ولكنه سبق له الجواز ولديه اطفال​
> فهل توافقي عليه ؟ وما هو السن المحدد له ؟​
> ...





ميرسي ع الاسئله الحلوه

جيتى ع الجرح

​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (14 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين قالك انى باتكلم عن عيالى ؟؟*
> *أنا باتكلم عن الجوز اللى كانوا على ذمتى ..(!!)*
> 
> *عندها عيال تبقى ست "منتجة" ...مافيش مانع طبعاً .. *
> ...





ههههههههه ضحكت جداااااا من مشاركتك 
خصوصا الجزئيه بتاعة كافرة وملحدة ولا دينيه وعابرة ومسيحيه 
ربنا يوفقك وتلاقيها


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (14 يونيو 2014)

انا عندي رأي مختلف 
انا مش ممكن اتجوز عابر ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يا اما مسلم سني او لا ديني او ملحد 
لكن عابر لأ 
ايش ضمني انه يكون كذاب ويأذيني بعد الجواز او حتى يكون عابر ويغير فكره 
استحاااااااله 
ان شاء الله اما افضل من غير جواز او مسلم او لاديني او ملحد وطبعا مش هيكون جواز دائم 
ولما ربنا يكرمني اتجوز مسيحي اجنبي بقي ومن اب وام مسيحيين , عشان اخلف منه اطفال مسيحيين زيي وزيه ♥
حلم انا عارفه 
بس ان شاء الله احققه


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> انا عندي رأي مختلف
> انا مش ممكن اتجوز عابر ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يا اما مسلم سني او لا ديني او ملحد
> لكن عابر لأ
> ...




ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك لكن ليه حكمتى على العابر بأنه ممكن يغير فكره 
ويأذيكى .... مش شايفة انك بكده بتظلمى العابرين وبتضعيهم فى خانة التشكيك .. وظلمتى نفسك كمان لانه  انتى عابرة
اسألى نفسك  نفس السؤال ممكن يجى يوم وتغيرى فكرك ؟؟
يعنى ترجعى على اللى كنتى عليه قبل ايمانك بالمسيح؟
بعتقد وجهة نظر قاسية الى حدا ما


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (14 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك لكن ليه حكمتى على العابر بأنه ممكن يغير فكره
> ويأذيكى .... مش شايفة انك بكده بتظلمى العابرين وبتضعيهم فى خانة التشكيك .. وظلمتى نفسك كمان لانه  انتى عابرة
> اسألى نفسك  نفس السؤال ممكن يجى يوم وتغيرى فكرك ؟؟
> يعنى ترجعى على اللى كنتى عليه قبل ايمانك بالمسيح؟
> بعتقد وجهة نظر قاسية الى حدا ما




ههههه انا مبسوطة اوي ان في حد بيناقشني 
هههههههه من قلة الكلام عن ايماني المسيحي بقيت بكلم نفسي زي قرد قطع 
انا هرد ع سؤالك 
يجي عليا يوم واغير ؟
وهو كان فيه حد يتخيل اني اسيب الاسلام اصلا؟؟؟
انا نفسي مكونتش اتخيل ده 
وجه عليا وقت كنت بلبس ملحفه اللي هو زي اسود اوسع بكتير من الاسدال
وجوانتي بقي وكان سواد سواد 
اصلا لما حد بيكلمني بيفتكرني مسلمة كويس جدا من المعلومات اللي عندي وطريقتي في الكلام 

ومع كل ده انا بعد ما امنت بالمسيح والمسيحيه جات عليا فتره قولت انا حاسه اني ظلمت الاسلام واكيد مفهمتهوش صح ورجعت تاني 
وبعدين رجعت للمسيحيه تاني 
وكمان خدي بالك الاسلام بيدي منافع كتير اوي ومميزات للراجل يسيبها بتاع ايه 
ودايما اللي مرتاح في حاجه مبيغيرهاش ولو غيرها بيبقي من باب الفضول 
وبرضو انا ماليش في كل ده 
وانا مبظلمش حد 
انا معرفتش عابر واتخليت عنه 
انا اصلا مش هعرف حد كده واسمح لنفسي اني اتجوزه 
انا في موقف صعب لازم اخاف ع نفسي 
انا لما بدخل في نقاش ع النت وانقد الاسلام بقول اني شاكة في الاسلام او لادينيه 
مش بجيب سيرة المسيحيه ابداااااا 
المسلمين ممكن يوافقوا اني ابقي ملحده لكن يموتوني لو عرفوا اني تحولت للمسيحيه


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> ههههه انا مبسوطة اوي ان في حد بيناقشني
> هههههههه من قلة الكلام عن ايماني المسيحي بقيت بكلم نفسي زي قرد قطع
> انا هرد ع سؤالك
> 
> ...



ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويبعد عنكم الشيطان وكل مؤامراته الشريرة ويكفيكم شر محارباته
آآآمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يوليو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> من حقك طبعا انك تختاري شريك حياتك بالمواصفات التي تريدها
> 
> منتظره الاول توضيحك لمشاركتك
> هل هي من باب المزح او انك تقصدي كل حرف فيها
> ...



صليلي كتير عشان يكون عندي محبه لان معنديش ربع محبه المسيح للعالم الي خلقه..بجد يعني حتي اني ما اقدرش اتخيل انه خلق داعش و الاخوان و ممهلهم عشان يرجعوا عن شرهم و صابر علي بلاهم...

نفسي اوصل للمرتبه بتاعت اية احبوا اعدائكم و لو اني شايفه ان الحب هبل اوي ..عشان كدا صلوا عشان ضعفي الشديد عشان اثبت و اقدر اكمل حياتي في الايمان لانه في مجتمع مسلم متدين جدا الحياة الروحية المعذبه المكبوته مش بتجيب همها يعني بالعكس الواحد في الاخر بيجي يقول فين ربنا يجي ياخد بايدي و يطلعني من القرف دا بقي...

صلولي كتير و افتكروني

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقبل انت وجهة نظرى يعنى ....ههههههههه*​



هجره العابر هجرة في سبيل الله ...الله الحقيقي هذه المره...بس كدا


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (19 يوليو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مساء الخير علي احلي اعضاء فيك يا منتدي الكنيسه
> 
> طبعا كلنا عارفين الظروف
> وما يحدث في اغلب البلاد العربيه الان من احداث
> ...




سلام ونعمــة أختي،

سؤال مهـم ويجب على كل عابر أن يفكّر بهذه النقطة.

_أولاً،_
طالما أنا عابرة فمن المستحيل أن أتزوج مسلم، لأني أريد لعائلتي ولأبنائي أن ينشأوا تنشأة
مسيحية ولا أريد أن أتزوج شخص يعرقل هذه الرغبة أو يتدخّل بديني وعلاقتي بالله.
_ثانياً،_
الزواج مسموح فقط من المسيحي أو العابر (ومش أي عابر لازم يكون عابر له فترة ومقتنع كلياً).
_ثالثاً،_
في حالة المسيحي، أنا أعلم أن الكذب خطية ولكن للأسف سأضطر لأن أكذب على عائلتي وأقول لهم أن 
هذا المسيحي سيصبح مسلم فقط لأحميه. الله يعلم نيتي وأنني أفضّل أن أكذب هذه الكذبة على أن أتزوج 
بمسلم يحارب ديني ويتدخل فيه.
_رابعاً،_
أنا أستطيع أن أعيش بلا رجل وأكرّس حياتي لعبادة وخدمة الرب ولست مضطرة للزواج. 
لذا فإنني لن أتزوج إلا صاحب المواصفات التي أرغبها ولن أتزوج بشخص سبق له الزواج وعنده أطفال 
فرغبتي هي أنني عندما أتزوج أنشيء عائلة خاصة بي أنا وزوجي وعلى هذا الأساس 
نتّفق على طريقة تربيتهم وكل ما يخصّهم،،


الرب يباركك،،
:new5:

​


----------

